# trans temp



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, I bought a 2007 silverado 1500 with the 4.8. It has the tow package but apparently not a transmission cooler. I transfered my suburbanite plow from my 02 f150 and just had it installed on this truck. The problem is, when lifed the plow is only like 6" off the ground. While driving home from the plow dealer my trans temp was at 205. No lights or warnings came on but I was monitoring it on the built in computer. I'm sure this is too high, especially for just driving. I'm guessing the plow is blocking all air flow under the truck and this is the problem (i was on the highway traveling at about 75mph before slowing to 65) any recommendations!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You do wrong way. snowplow suppose not go over 40 mph. Did you see warning label on snowplow say do not exceed 40 mph with snowplow on truck.

you need go 60 mph or less


I would be very scare if I drive 75 mph then sudden snowplow drop to highway then it could crush frame then you could get kill due snowplow bite highway to hard enough stop truck from 75 mph to 0 in 3 sec then your head hit on steer so hard.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

What size plow are you running? Regardless, 6 inches is a little low for my liking. I would definitely put some timbrens in that as well as turn up the torsion bars a few turns. As far as the trans temp, that's definitely high and I wouldn't by driving down the highway at 75 with a plow. You can always get an aftermarket transmission cooler and that should help substantially. Good Luck.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*slow down*

45-50 would be better travel speed
75 is quite a load and the RADIATOR was not getting enough air flow- IMO

It isnt the airflow under the truck, since the cooler is in front of the radiator.

205 F may not be too bad considering your speed.
But you dont want to go over the red zone which may be 250F

I changed to synthetic fluids (Amzoil) to buy some margin of safety..
tc


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

the suburbanite is 21" tall and 7'4" wide and weighs around 250lbs. It might be more than six inches but not much. my ford frame must have been higher because the plow was much higher when raised. I never had a problem with that truck but i know it had an external cooler. I always drove that truck at 65 with the plow with no problems. I know they say to not drive over 40mph but please.............. no one around here with a plow drives that slow!! i would get passed by every car on the road, including old people and probably flipped the bird as well! Thanks for your input, any ideas on good aftermarket coolers?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

avitare, just read your post. my plow doesn't pass the bumper in height but is it possible the air is routed over the grille? I usually take the plow off to travel anyway since it comes off easy. I dont know what is red line because i dont have a guage with a "red line". I haven't plowed with it yet so i will wait and see! thanks again


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't care what they are but I don't want risk my truck's engine. My truck can't go over 55 mph on highway.

Well honest just don't ever think you are old people drive slow on new truck?

I do want drive my truck at 65 mph but my engine would be explosive because it run at 3,500 rpm at 70 mph. why it have oversize tires plus owner change gear ratio to high so it have much power but not fast.


Try get electric fan on that radiator that should help?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i will check into getting a cooler, there not that expensive, the labor will cost me more! I will probably look into a lift kit too. I have coil over shocks in the front so I can buy spacers fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Look into a 6 pass trans cooler. You'll need some rubber extension lines and a simple tubbing flair kit you can probably borrow for free at the auto store. 205 is too high. under 200 at most. 

I have the new body style chevy ... the tiny cooler and the big pump from the mvp plus blocked all the air flow until I got a 6 pass installed. night and day difference!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

will do, thanks scottL


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, so I got two plus feet of snow last night :angry: Started plowing any my temp starting climbing. It got to around 150degrees and I parked it and let it idle while I shoveled out the wife. My truck rose to 105degrees sittting still. I looked and the two huge electric fans behind the grille aren't turning on. I called Western and they don't see how anything they did would have caused this and frankly, neither do I. The chevy dealer can't get it in until friday! I checked fuses all appear to be good. I'm at a loss, everything was fine!!:angry:


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with your fuses or fans. They wouldn't come on at 150 and defiantly not 105. Thats not even up to proper operating temp. I would say you simply need to get a tranny cooler. What does the dealer say the temp should be?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

sorry........205 degrees sorry and they didn't say what was normal. it just seems high to me!


----------



## aklandscape (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is totally correct but the tranny lines go through your radiator and is cooled and sent back. You may want to see what temp your engine is running at because your eventually going to be at the same temp as your engine seeing that both are being cooled by the radiator.This isn't always the case though because it is sometimes determined by how much work your doing with the truck. Something you may try is changing transmission fluid. Sometimes the fluid breaks down and doesn't shed heat like it is supposed to. I may be all wet with this theory though. A cooler is also a good step in the right direction.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

new2chevy,

I'm guessing your talking about the NBS Silverado and the trans temp based on your pict. I have the 2500hd plow prep NBS and 6.0L. I had two posts on this site regarding the trans temp issue. One of the posts was pulled - not sure why as it was educational based and not bashing.

In any case the NBS Chevy as a tiny little trans cooler right behind the Chevy bow tie logo. Obvious problem. The gist is it will not get proper air in most cases. In most cases most people do not watch their trans temp gauge and will be claiming warranty sooner than later. There are cut offs in power when the trans hits around 200 and around 220.

Talk to the manager of the service department. Explain the problem of the air flow and plow combination. Chevy knows of it, GM knows of it, Western knows of it. Your Chevy guy should contact his regional rep for warranty approval of a new inline 6 pass trans cooler. However, keep in mind that you have the smaller engine and electric fans - I have the 6.0L and regular high flow fan - don't think that should matter.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47438


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

well my trans got up to 230 today at its highest. the electric fans dont appear to be coming on even at that temp. I also got no warning at that temp either. The temp did drop to 219 after that. If that is where the cooler is then it is completely blocked by the hyraulic pump as well!! I ask about the new cooler, the only problem will be that chevy does not offer the plow prep on this truck so I'll end up paying for the cooler i'm sure but we'll see. I didn't watch my temp before putting the plow on, monday, so i don't know what is normal or too high. thanks


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If you have no plow prep package then your probably SOL. At this point I would go and have the trans fluid power flushed - at 230 it's turning to junk. Have them check out the fans ... They kick on by engine temp not trans temp. I found in the 6.0L that the engine temp never had a problem only the trans.

The trans kit is about $100 bucks on avg. You could probably have the deal install it for 30 minutes labor if they are doing the power flush. Mine was installed on the passenger side verticle ( so the length was up and down ). You'll have to figure out the size ... but, it will be a 6-pass.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

chevy only offers the plow prep for the 1500 on the reg cab models only. Thats why i have the plow that i do. my engine temp is around 220 and still no fans so its going in to get looked at but i will have them put a tranny cooler in too!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I think the plow prep package is pretty limited. Skid plates, aux trans cooler, heavier torsion bars. You have the 4.8L engine which has fuel management which shuts off cylinders and probably a smaller trans. This two items I would ask someone at the shop about their abilities.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i might be wrong but i believe the 4.8 doesn't have the fuel managment. I think that starts with the 5.3......................again, could be wrong. The trans is the four speed auto! I traded in my ford and had this plow on it. I asked if this truck would handle this plow and was told "absolutely, we have that plow on colorado's". yes the plow prep is a cooler, bigger alternator, headlight wiring and wiring for a roof mounted lamp. the 1500's are coil over shocks in the front so it does nothing for the suspension. Thats also why I went with the z71 because they told me the front springs are stiffer for the off road suspension and would be better for a plow!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

new2chevy;522734 said:


> ... I asked if this truck would handle this plow and was told "absolutely, we have that plow on colorado's". yes the plow prep is a cooler, bigger alternator, headlight wiring and wiring for a roof mounted lamp. the 1500's are coil over shocks in the front so it does nothing for the suspension. Thats also why I went with the z71 because they told me the front springs are stiffer for the off road suspension and would be better for a plow!


A dealer will tell you anything to sell a truck. Thats like asking a salesman what a truck can pull. Unless it's on paper. Good call on the Z71 for the better springs. Hopefully a tranny cooler should get you all fixed up.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

oh, and i also checked chevy's website. I can build a standard cab 1500 with the 4.8 and the same four speed transmission and get the plow prep. so even chevy is saying the truck can do it. chevy won't because of axle weight!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

trucks going in tomorrow to get the cooler installed and get the electric fans looked at! i'm hoping for the best.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

so i drove to work and got about 130 on the trans temp. I parked the truck, sat in park at idle, and within about three minutes the temp rose to 147 before I shut it down. This sound normal or?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 98 1500 with the 350/ 4l60e. With my plow on and about 6" off the ground I was able to do about 60 with the temp staying about 170 for my motor and my trans guage was showing about 105-110. I have an aftermarket flex-a-lite cooler for the trans.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*trans temp norms*

not an expert observation but my prior truck trans ran about 160deg with the plow.
btw: this has a cooler and the temp is measured after the cooler -- per the instructions
(seems odd)

My B&M gauge has yellow (alert/warning) starting at 220 and red at 260.
The instructions for the trans temp gauge says normal is 150-250degs.

I have seen the temp climb to 220 and then I pull out and let it cool cruising
down the road.
The real problem could happen if a truck was stuck (not my truck of course)
and could overheat rapidly. In that case I guess I would let the engine idle
and NOT turn it off so the fluid would continue to circulate thru the cooler.

I look forward to reading more inputs on this problem.
tc


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

new2chevy;523610 said:


> so i drove to work and got about 130 on the trans temp. I parked the truck, sat in park at idle, and within about three minutes the temp rose to 147 before I shut it down. This sound normal or?


Yes ... With the tiny cooler this trans temp rise is normal. You can allow it to rise up to 200. The gist is fluid turns to sludge and breaks down starting a little over 200.

B&M equipment is designed historically for racers and that was a 1/4 mile sprint. They also changed their fluid often and in fact rebuilt their transmission often too.

The New Chevy's have motor power down protection to save itself when over heating occurs. That's what I have been told by Chevy. I did notice just over 200 on the trans that the vehicle seemed somewhat crippled. I suspect this protection is not exactly the same number on each vehicle - ie. slight variance.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

the dealer just called me and told me that they took the truck apart and it already has an external cooler although he cant explain why I would be seeing temps up to 230......I didn't see on so I dont know where it is!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to agree with the post earlier that stated the trans fluid is circulated through the engines radiator and at some point the trans fluid and the engine fluid should become the same. Normal engine temp is 200-220 due to the pressureized cap.

You need to have them show you the trans cooler. You should be able to see it from the grill area. If you don't have one, then you need one.

I would do more searching on the actual operating temp of the trans. I would disagree that trans fluid breaks down over 200 degrees. If that were the case, everyones fluid would be shot after a normal drive.

You might want them to shoot a lazer temp gage at the cooler, trans, trans lines, etc to see what the actual temp is. Could be your computer is reading wrong or the sending unit is broken.

Good Luck


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

new2chevy;523977 said:


> the dealer just called me and told me that they took the truck apart and it already has an external cooler although he cant explain why I would be seeing temps up to 230......I didn't see on so I dont know where it is!


Duh.
It has the standard radiator trans cooler which is blocked by the plastic side cowel on either side of the radiator which helps direct air flow to the radiator. It ALSO has the tiny trans cooler behind the Chevy bow tie logo in the center of the grill.

Like I said you have to educate the shop MANAGER. Then inform him he needs to contact his regional REP. If their trans tech does not know that a trans temp of 230 is bad ... your at a bad shop. Make sure they are 5 star rated. The link to the other message thread had pictures of my truck and the air flow, might be helpful.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah, i found that little one.....right behind the bowtie......as soon as the sitter comes to get my daughter I'm going over there!! Your not from new york but its fx caprara, there all over the tv here and have been here for many many years!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

so this is what i got from the service manager. He stated that there is a service bulletin that the guages are not accurate. he said that since im not getting an overheat message there is no problem. he also said that the fluid looks fine and does not smell like its been overheated. he said that the system that provides the warning is seperate from the one that is on the dash........idk........sounds retarted to me. anyway he said that if it gets higher than it has then we will address it again. they dont have a cooler for my truck other than the one its got so i will have to buy one. any reccomendations on brand? i did notice that when it got up to 230 (or so it said) it cooled down quick to around 210 so maybe he's right! IDK


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i just spoke with a tech in the city. he looked it up and the trans temp warning does not activate until 276degrees..............thats insane!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Honestly never heard anyone say 276 degrees. I believe that's where things turn to varnish. I've also never heard the story about the temp gauges reading wrong. I went throughout Chevy, GM, Corp, Western, etc. etc. I think their giving you a line of BS.

You are correct that Chevy does not sell anything different for a trans cooler. The shop was authorized to go after market. It was an after market with number HTR77402.. They cut the line and used rubber tubing to put the new cooler in line so, now I have two coolers. The new
cooler is 14" by 6.5 " and is considered a six pass.

( With my usage experience I think it could be smaller in dimension and work just fine )

BTW here's a link to TCI Transmission on some data they pulled together that I think does a nice job summarizing fluid and trans temp. Notice the mileage and temp life AND notice that they do not list a minimum temp.
http://www.tciauto.com/Products/TechInfo/trans_life_expectancy.asp


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i thought that was high too based on what i've found but they pulled it up on the computer in the garage and i read it so idk! i will be buying a cooler anyway just for my peace of mind! thanks for your input. ussmileyflag


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hoo Boy FX... Have fun with that.. wont every buy another truck from them.. I even bought a Ford from them used.... I had a friend that worked there...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah, i have friends and family that work there. no dealer has ever impressed me with their service after the sale!


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*report results*

more later but in a nut shell:

less than 100 deg without the plow (above 55 mph)
130 with the plow mounted and less than 45mph

160 plowing in 2W or 4H -- even light stuff

dropped to about 145 +/- plowing in 4 Lo. until I had a long hard push for 77 min
and even 4 Lo went up to 160

tc


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

On my 02 1500 sierra they offered 2 trans pans for the 4l60e one about 1" deeper than the other to hold more fluid. The smaller one is flat on the bottom the deeper one has a step down. Would be a easy upgrade. I don't know how much it would help the temp??? My window sticker shows external trans cooler as a option. I would check to see if you have the optional one or just the stock one. I don't know if they are the same being your truck is newer but same engine/trans. I don't have the trans guage so I don't know the temp. but I have 195,000 miles on the trans. I plow and tow with my truck. I have changed the fluid 3 times in 6 years no problem with it yet?(knock wood)


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Knp is the option code for the trans cooler


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i checked, the dealer checked and it has the optional one but it is directly behind the bow tie and the cross member on the chevy grill. I'm going to purchase an after market 6pass cooler.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hmmm- 205 is pretty high- I always had mine at 175 or less, usually around 160 plowing. Of course, I have a 2500HD w/plow prep (trans cooler). I'd say add a trans cooler- maybe crank up the t-bars up front to raise to raise the nose a little, and put some ballast in the bed.  Also, you can't drive at 75MPH with a plow on- that's just crazy!


----------

